# And Still They Are Saying It...



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Blimey "depression" in all its many guises is certainly getting an airing on the Beeb at the mo (are we in Year of the Depressive or summat???). Today it was specifically about the effectiveness of "Talking Therapies" - now I don't know about any of you chaps - but I was way too ill by the time any help of that nature was available - I think the waiting list in our area was about 18 months. Of course - Mr Angry from the suburbs has to shove in his two hap'oath - "honestly - these people are just time wasters and skivers - what they need is a 6 month tour of duty in Iraq" - WHAT - and such folk are allowed airtime. I felt like phoning in and saying "now listen here Faceache - hows about you do 6 weeks in a psychiatric ward, have a torch shoved in your face every 15 minutes, share a bathroom with a woman who wears nowt but blue rubber gloves and comes into your room and steals your clothes on a boringly regular basis. Hows about feeling like complete and utter s**t every single waking second of every single waking day and looking like the walking dead into t'bargain" - but then I went back to my ironing - folk like that are never, ever going to understand are they?Sue


----------

